# March MECA Judge Training - SO CAL !!



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

We will be doing a MECA judge training on March 20th concurrently with the show at Audio Shoppe in Riverside.

I NEED more judges down here to staff my shows.

Please be at Audio Shoppe no later than 10am.

Training will cost $50. 
Add membership for another $25 ($15 for 1st time competitors)

Steve Stern will be there to run the training.

Seriously, if you have a good ear for music and want to HELP OUT the SQ scenen on So Cal ( Michael !!) then get there.

Todd Woodworth
(909) 816-2640
[email protected]


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Seriously, if you have a good ear for music and want to HELP OUT the SQ scenen on So Cal ( Michael !!) then get there.
> 
> Todd Woodworth
> (909) 816-2640
> [email protected]


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Now Im going to start crying.....
I WANT to but I CANT with work schedule. Damn, I HATE it!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Seriously, I don't think I've been this poor. Looking for a miracle!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sell your tweeters, 60ndown wants them


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> sell your tweeters, 60ndown wants them


Luke is to cheap to make it worthwhile. :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Todd,

How's the call for judges going?


----------

